# Howdy



## fatsopower (Feb 6, 2012)

Howdy
About 51 years old, 6'2.5" 320 lbs. I lift 6 days a week - mostly compound movements; strive for heavier weights for high reps - don't lift anything that I can't lift for at least 10 reps and I stay (usually) in the 10-20 rep range. I try to do some kind of squats 3-4 days a week(anywhere from 315 to 495) and some kind of dedz (anywhere from 315-405 off the floor, and up to 100lbs more on romanians and rack pulls) twice a week. No flat bench for these old shoulders, but I do some half decent inclines, body weight dips, and full stack pec dec. I can do decent reps on any machine stack. The only isolation movements I do is for arms once a week; but I don't over do it. My conditioning is pretty decent because although I don't do much cardio per se(who says per se???!!!!) when I stopped pushing for heavy weights at low reps I compensated by cutting down on break time - 45-90 seconds max between sets, so my heart rate is usually up throughout my training.
as to diet: I loooove to eat but I hate how I feel afterward, so I compromise: 6 days a week I have about 2000 cals a day just from whey protien, with about 80g of carbs about 90 minutes before my training- and that's it; and on my day off I eat about a truck load of food - all clean and healthy but nevertheless, a truckload. This has worked for me till now in that I like the way I feel most of the time, but it's time to knock some weight off, so I have to start eating more on training days and less on the weekends.
I ordered Super DMZ and Advanced Cycle Support, and hope to start a 2 a day cycle for 4-6 weeks in about 2-3 weeks. Meanwhile I'll just sniff around here and try to stay outa trouble, while slowly dialing in my diet in prep
Clap Off
The Fat One


----------



## Arnold (Feb 6, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*fatsopower* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Feb 6, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## wraggejxk (Feb 6, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 6, 2012)

Welcome to the board!!


----------



## fatsopower (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome, much appreciated!
The Fat One


----------



## SwoleZilla (Feb 6, 2012)

welcome to IM


----------



## returnofthdragon (Feb 6, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## pklaswugjjwm (Feb 7, 2012)

welcome!


----------



## charley (Feb 7, 2012)

Welcome............google 'anabolic diet'.


----------



## fatsopower (Feb 7, 2012)

charley said:


> Welcome............google 'anabolic diet'.


thanks for that - discovered it a while ago from the Stronglifts web site - worked for a while for me but then.....
anyhow, I'm leaning toward a modified "warrior diet" - liquid protein all day, about 60-90g carbs pre training, and one solid healthy meal afterward - seems to suit my needs and I've been easing into it - want to have my diet dialed in before I start my Super DMZ/Halo run to give it a fair shake.

Thanks
The Fat One


----------



## JJ-INSANE1 (Feb 7, 2012)

Welcome bro !


----------



## brazey (Feb 7, 2012)

welcome to IM


----------



## aminoman74 (Feb 7, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## MaxSeg (Feb 7, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## Gena Marie (Feb 8, 2012)

Welcome to the board.  You are going to love those 2 products.  ACS is my BFF


----------



## 570junior (Feb 8, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## fatsopower (Feb 8, 2012)

Gena Marie said:


> Welcome to the board.  You are going to love those 2 products.  ACS is my BFF


Thanks so much!  I stocked up on ACS too - been thinking to take it during and post cycle - my only question is if it's appropriate to do the same with E Control... I guess I have some more studying to do before I begin....
Thanks Again
The Fat One


----------



## shortnwide (Feb 9, 2012)

Welcome to IM.


----------



## 69grunt (Feb 9, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## fatsopower (Feb 9, 2012)

Much thanks for the welcome to all!


----------



## Mrquest (Feb 10, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Dath (Feb 11, 2012)

Welcome to IRONMAG !

Great intro Bro were Glad to have you here.
Hearing great things about superdmz can't wait to try it myself.


----------



## Jaskom (Feb 11, 2012)

Welcome amigo!


----------



## slimshady95 (Feb 11, 2012)

Welcome to the board


----------

